# Merry christmas



## Ttexastom (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas to the tin boat family


----------



## SeaFaring (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas all and a Happy New Year!


----------



## KMixson (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Stumpalump (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## gillhunter (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## New River Rat (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Merry, erybuddy!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMWTs0YT928


----------



## lovedr79 (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas


----------



## richg99 (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas, to one and all!


----------



## BillPlayfoot (Dec 26, 2017)

Merry Christmas to Everyone


----------



## Crazyboat (Dec 26, 2017)

Yes, Merry Christmas, good to hear those words again!


----------



## Kismet (Dec 27, 2017)

Happy Holidays !!!

May you thrive or survive...depending on your circumstances. _(Sometimes, family can be just....unique.)_

 :? [-o<


----------



## Johnny (Dec 27, 2017)

and

*HAPPY FESTIVUS


for the REST of US !!*



.


----------



## Crazyboat (Dec 27, 2017)

Johnny said:


> and
> 
> *HAPPY FESTIVUS
> 
> ...


https://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20121218-perus-christmas-fighting-festival

Someone sent this to me on Christmas when I posted about Festivus.


----------



## richg99 (Dec 27, 2017)

Yeah, my unique grandchildren were all here.


----------



## BillPlayfoot (Dec 27, 2017)

richg99 said:


> Yeah, my unique grandchildren were all here.


 :LOL2: Looks like they enjoyed themselves


----------

